# What UPS to get for TIVO HD



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Please excuse if this was asked and answered before. i did some searches and did not find anything. 

I had a temporary power outage (1/2 sec) while I was watching something on Netflix on my TIVO HD. Let's just say it was not a fun experience to watch everything reboot on me in the middle of the show. Then have the WELCOME screen come up.

I figured it is time a get some UPS (Uninterrupted Power Supply/Battery Backup) to prevent this from happening. I've seen a lot of post with people saying this is a great idea. Have a couple of questions?

- What have people gotten for the TIVO HD as a UPS? I hear APC is good manuf.
- What is the Wattage requiremetn for the TIVO HD and the WD Expander? 
- Has anyone connected their TV to a battery backup? I figure the wattage requirements would be so massive it would trip the UPS to overload and not be worth it.
- Any issues with overheating if a place it in a closed cabinet?
- Notice that the Surge Rating on UPS are not as high as normal surge protectors 400-300 Range Versus 1,000 Range (E.g. Triplite). Anybody see an issue with that?

Any advice is appreciated and welcomed.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

I would recommend a 350-500 VA UPS unit. I use APC, purchased for cheap when on-sale at office depot or staples.

I think my 500 VA unit kept my TiVo Hd and TiVo S3 up (both on one UPS) and running for about 20 minutes when I was doing maintenance on an electrical outlet.

The UPS will also help save the drive and/or power supply life as well. A stable power supply is a happy TiVo! I only run the TiVo on the UPS, others (SDV Adapters, Slingbox, etc...) are on standard power. I just want to preserve the TiVo. Not too concerned about the recordings.

-JBell73


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

Get 750V or higher, this the one I use and highly recommend:

http://www.amazon.com/APC-BACK-UPS-...0ICM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286229525&sr=8-1

Also, remember that you might want to connect your TV and/or AV receiver if you have that.

Depending on the size and wattage of your TV, as well as your need to keep everything running, you might want to get even higher UPC


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a UPS on both of my Tivo's. One is a 500VA and the other is 550VA. Your Tivo is the only device you need to put on it, a good surge suppressor will take care of everything else.
Unless you've got a battery the size of Texas you're not going to run your A/V system off of a UPS for very long, it's best to just let the Tivo record as long as it can.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

It really depends on how you plan to deal with power outages.

If you're only going to use one for the Tivos to keep them from losing power, then get the cheaper 350VA UPS.

If you plan on being able to keep watching TV with surround sound or you want to anticipate an extra long power outage, get the biggest you can find.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I have been using the Tripp-Lite Omni 1000LCD with the blue LCD for years that I purchased from Costco for $99. Then a few years later I replaced it with the same model but the newer version with an amber LCD, which is much better on the eyes.

The only thing I don't like about the unit is that during a power outage this UPS alerts you with an audible alarm, which you can silence. But when the UPS battery is depleted, the only way to stop the alarm is to turn the UPS off. This is very annoying when you lose power in the middle of the night and have several of these in your home.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I got this one for my THD:

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/911559/APC-Back-UPS-ES-550-Battery/

Staples has it for $49 this week. I run my THD and my 32" Vizio LCD and I have my DVD player on it. I have not timed it yet but I pulled the plug the other day and it ran the TV and the Tivo for over a minute. I got it to correct the power glitches we have in my area.

Robb


----------



## drevilkep (Aug 4, 2010)

jmill said:


> Get 750V or higher, this the one I use and highly recommend:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/APC-BACK-UPS-...0ICM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286229525&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


750va is WAY overkill for a TiVo that only uses 35 watts. Remember: VA doesn't translate into runtime directly. Battery size is the biggest factor there and most consumer UPSes are designed to run for about 20 mins or so. A 750 VA UPS will still only run about 40 minutes, even with no load.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

drevilkep said:


> 750va is WAY overkill for a TiVo that only uses 35 watts. Remember: VA doesn't translate into runtime directly. Battery size is the biggest factor there and most consumer UPSes are designed to run for about 20 mins or so. A 750 VA UPS will still only run about 40 minutes, even with no load.


750VA for TiVo + TV + AV Receiver for 15-20 minutes is sufficient.

If he connects only TiVo, than 350VA-550VA should be enough. Further, if you'll read the original post carefully, the guy is asking about connecting TV to BackUPS.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Costco has a lower end Tripp Lite right now. And it is covered by the regular Costco return policy -- that is lifetime satisfaction.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...atchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jbell73 said:


> I think my 500 VA unit kept my TiVo Hd and TiVo S3 up (both on one UPS) and running for about 20 minutes when I was doing maintenance on an electrical outlet.


Just an FYI, but be very careful when doing electrical work with a UPS still running. They can actually insert current back into the line and deliver you a nasty, unexpected, shock even though the breaker is off. (this happened to a friend of mine)

I personally use a big 1500VA UPS to run 4 TiVos, a cable box, 3 tuning adapters, 2 esata hard drives and a cable amplifier (basically every thing I need to keep the TiVos recording) and it keeps everything running for almost an hour.

Dan


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

ThreeSoFar said:


> And it is covered by the regular Costco return policy -- that is lifetime satisfaction.


It was my understanding that Costco got rid of their lifetime warranty on electronics, because of the abuse.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Resist said:


> It was my understanding that Costco got rid of their lifetime warranty on electronics, because of the abuse.


Nope. A few things, yes, but not "electronics", _per se_.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Just an FYI, but be very careful when doing electrical work with a UPS still running. They can actually insert current back into the line and deliver you a nasty, unexpected, shock even though the breaker is off. (this happened to a friend of mine)
> 
> I personally use a big 1500VA UPS to run 4 TiVos, a cable box, 3 tuning adapters, 2 esata hard drives and a cable amplifier (basically every thing I need to keep the TiVos recording) and it keeps everything running for almost an hour.
> 
> Dan


Also be careful about grounding. Unplugging your UPS is not a safe or effective way to test how long it lasts on battery, as it and likely some of your electronics are expecting that ground to be there.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

drevilkep said:


> 750va is WAY overkill for a TiVo that only uses 35 watts. Remember: VA doesn't translate into runtime directly. Battery size is the biggest factor there and most consumer UPSes are designed to run for about 20 mins or so. A 750 VA UPS will still only run about 40 minutes, even with no load.


One option to keep the Tivo & TV running during a longer outage might be a low end solar power system for about $300 on Amazon. I've been considering it myself longer term. Not sure how much more load the cheaper systems could handle but from the comments it should work. But I'd still like at least a cheap UPS/ surge suppressor, just in case. Good habits die just as hard as bad ones. LOL


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

any recommendations for a source of replacement batteries? I have an APC UPS whose battery is shot and it would be nice to get it working again on the cheap.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Wow ... thanks everyone for the recommendations and advice. 

I'm thinking of going with an APC 350-550 Range for the TIVO HD and the WD Expander.

Everything else I'll keep on the massive tripllite surge protector I have.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

etz said:


> any recommendations for a source of replacement batteries? I have an APC UPS whose battery is shot and it would be nice to get it working again on the cheap.


I just replaced the battery on one of the UPS's on my server desk from these guys http://www.planetbattery.com/ there were some other places that were a little cheaper but these guys were near to me which kept shipping charges down (something to consider when buying SLA's) and that also means that I got it quicker (I should have replaced this one a couple of months before I actually did).

As for which UPS to get I've been using the likely precursor to the one that Robbdoe1 posted it is an APC 500 VA. I have the Tivo, Expander, Amplifier and TV (46" LCD) plugged into it. My theory is if I'm home, watching TV and we lose power, I'll put the Tivo in standby (so I need the Amp and TV to have power) then shut everything down. If I'm not home, it is unlikely that the TV or Amp will be on (unless the cats figure out how to work the remote) and the Tivo and Expander will be the only draw. In this configuration I've been able to watch TV without power for 5 minutes or so, and the UPS has powered the Tivo and Expander in excess of 30 minutes, which is much longer than the typical outages we have in my neighborhood (we lose power for a few minutes probably once a month or so).


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Also be careful about grounding. Unplugging your UPS is not a safe or effective way to test how long it lasts on battery, as it and likely some of your electronics are expecting that ground to be there.


Very good point.

If I do time test my setup I will switch the breaker off instead of pulling the plug. This way the house ground stays intact.

Robb


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

etz said:


> any recommendations for a source of replacement batteries? I have an APC UPS whose battery is shot and it would be nice to get it working again on the cheap.


Online:
http://www.newark.com

http://www.digikey.com/?cshift_ck=2144264081cs511157916&WT.srch=1&tid=511157916

http://www.apexbattery.com/

Online and Local:
http://www.batteriesplus.com/

I prefer the last one as I have a great relationship with the owner and I pay no shipping. I'm not sure if you have a local store near you or not.

Robb


----------



## BulletToothTony (Dec 28, 2009)

jmill said:


> 750VA for TiVo + TV + AV Receiver for 15-20 minutes is sufficient.
> 
> If he connects only TiVo, than 350VA-550VA should be enough. Further, if you'll read the original post carefully, the guy is asking about connecting TV to BackUPS.


I think the 750VA is a great fit, especially if you add a TV, receiver, and some other small hardware. You never want to have your UPS running at 90% of capacity, this makes them unreliable and will lead to early failure.

I use a 1000VA to protect my stuff. I have about 20 minutes of run time, surge protection and power filtering.

If you have a better UPS you don't even need to have a surge protection in the line, the UPS will take care of all of that.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

UPS batteries should be replaced every two years. They degrade and if you wait until it's obvious they are dead, you have gone without protection for quite a while.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

dlfl said:


> UPS batteries should be replaced every two years. They degrade and if you wait until it's obvious they are dead, you have gone without protection for quite a while.


Two years seems a bit often. What do you base your estimates on?

All my UPSs are APC units which self-check battery strength every week. I replace the batteries when the units say the batteries are weak and that averages every 4-5 years. YMMV.


----------



## BulletToothTony (Dec 28, 2009)

Ladd Morse said:


> Two years seems a bit often. What do you base your estimates on?
> 
> All my UPSs are APC units which self-check battery strength every week. I replace the batteries when the units say the batteries are weak and that averages every 4-5 years. YMMV.


I agree, two years seems a bit too often. Good quality UPS batteries should last between 3-5 years. If you buy really cheap batteries, you'll have to replace them often.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Looked online and the best buy actualy is at staples for $50.

APC Back-UPS ES 8 Outlet 550VA 120V

This is the one I got to try out on one of my TIVO's. I'll need to get two for the one with the High end TV and Receiver. That one I might splurge for the 750 like people say.

http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE550G&total_watts=200

I have a 750VA right now guarding my computer.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Fun-nay

I read this as my power was out but my personal Macbook Pro and Monitor were still live.

The ComEd guy rang my doorbell and said they had to kill my power because my power pole got hit and they had to replace the crossbar. I shut down and unplugged my main TiVo.

Per usual, "15 minutes" was more like 30 minutes but my UPS held up - except I didn't have the work monitors plugged into it. I have my priorities straight.

As it is I have the TiVo/phone and network stuff on the 1000va Belkin UPS at the component rack and have some extension cords feeding out to the computers. . I'd like having one or two more UPSs and a few less long extension cords. I'll put one in the computer/office corner.

I just looked and I think I'll order one of these CyberPower UPS for now:http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...sc1&lang=en-US&hierPath=84*1333*1363*&topnav=

CyberPower gets good reviews on Amazon and I like it being energy efficient. I guess I need another for the bedroom TiVo.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

etz said:


> any recommendations for a source of replacement batteries? I have an APC UPS whose battery is shot and it would be nice to get it working again on the cheap.


Since I usually get the small ones I've found it's just as economical to replace the whole unit rather than just the battery. The last three I purchased also had 4 additional outlets compared to the previous models with surge protection on half of the 6 so I could run other devices on them.


----------



## JTYoung1 (Aug 13, 2006)

The only reason to plug a TV into a UPS is if you have a rear projection DLP or LCD and you can let the fan run after you turn the TV off. If you plan on connecting a receiver to a UPS you'd better have a 1500VA unit or higher. Although I do not know why you'd want to connect one to a UPS. When the power goes out you generally turn everything else off to keep the UPS running as long as possible in case you are recording something.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

JTYoung1 said:


> ... Although I do not know why you'd want to connect one to a UPS. When the power goes out you generally turn everything else off to keep the UPS running as long as possible in case you are recording something.


C'Mon JT! A power failure is _*an emergency!*_ You think the USA wants to miss out on what's happening on Dancing with the Stars?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have a separate 1200VA UPS which I use to run my TV, HT system and various other switches/devices required to actually watch TV. I bought it mainly because my TV kind of freaks out when the power goes out suddenly, but it's nice to be able to continue watching TV for an extra 10-15 minutes when the power goes out. I also have one that runs all my internet equipment (i.e. cable modem, router, switches and wireless access point) so I can continue to surf the web when the power goes out too. 

Dan


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I have a separate 1200VA UPS which I use to run my TV, HT system and various other switches/devices required to actually watch TV. I bought it mainly because my TV kind of freaks out when the power goes out suddenly, but it's nice to be able to continue watching TV for an extra 10-15 minutes when the power goes out. I also have one that runs all my internet equipment (i.e. cable modem, router, switches and wireless access point) so I can continue to surf the web when the power goes out too.
> 
> Dan


+1. My Plasma set does NOT like brownouts. Unfortunately I can't quite afford or justify a UPS that will power that bad boy. It's quite the space heater. My BIL had a plasma set that if turned on an off quickly would blow a fuse. 100.00 repair and 150.00 charge to come take it down off the wall to fix.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

JTYoung1 said:


> The only reason to plug a TV into a UPS is if you have a rear projection DLP or LCD and you can let the fan run after you turn the TV off. If you plan on connecting a receiver to a UPS you'd better have a 1500VA unit or higher. Although I do not know why you'd want to connect one to a UPS. When the power goes out you generally turn everything else off to keep the UPS running as long as possible in case you are recording something.


Like I said, I use mine on the TV and Tivo because we have bad power glitches. The power went off a few weeks ago for maybe 2-5 seconds while I was watching TV. It did this 5 times or so in less then 1 hour. The first 3 of the 5 times were in less then 30 seconds. The TV never turned off and the Tivo never rebooted. I don't use mine to run the TV or Tivo for a prolonged time, just to prevent these power disruptions from screwing up my system. To each his own, I guess? I'll call FPL and let them know to call me next time before a car hits a pole so I can turn off my equipment.

Robb


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

netringer said:


> As it is I have the TiVo/phone and network stuff on the 1000va Belkin UPS at the component rack and have some extension cords feeding out to the computers. . I'd like having one or two more UPSs and a few less long extension cords. I'll put one in the computer/office corner.


Are any extension cords allowed? Just wondering since it might be nicer to get longer extension power cable and put the UPS in a nicer out of the way spot.

Read somewhere were someone said From Wall to UPS it is a big NO NO on the extension cords. But what about from UPS to Equipment?

Thanks again for all the comments


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I see no problem using a short (less than 10ft.) extention cord from wall outlet to UPS as long as it is heavy duty (#12 wire) so that it meets or exceeds the rating of the house wiring.

From UPS to device(s), again I see no problem using a short extention cord as long as it is rated to handle the current that the device(s) use.

This is coming strictly from an electrical point of view. YMMV.


----------



## BulletToothTony (Dec 28, 2009)

Stormspace said:


> +1. My Plasma set does NOT like brownouts. Unfortunately I can't quite afford or justify a UPS that will power that bad boy. It's quite the space heater. My BIL had a plasma set that if turned on an off quickly would blow a fuse. 100.00 repair and 150.00 charge to come take it down off the wall to fix.


That's why you need to have a good UPS that can do avr boost/drop. Otherwise you can become a victim to a brown out or a spike. Spend thousands on a home theater system, it has to have a good UPS.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Robbdoe1 said:


> I got this one for my THD:
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/911559/APC-Back-UPS-ES-550-Battery/
> 
> ...


Is $45 w/ free shipping from an Amazon seller a plausible deal on this model, or does it sounds sketchy? Also, is this one a good choice to plug the TiVo HD, cable box, and DVD Expander into?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...c?ie=UTF8&qid=1286452528&sr=1-1&condition=all

$45.00 + $0.00shipping New

Park Ave Enterprises Of New York Inc.
*
Seller Rating:99% positive over the past 12 months. (231 total ratings)
*
In Stock.
International & domestic shipping rates and return policy.
*
Brand New in Original Retail Packing. WE SHIP WORLDWIDE. Ships same or next day. You will receive a tracking number after item is shipped


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

BulletToothTony said:


> That's why you need to have a good UPS that can do avr boost/drop. Otherwise you can become a victim to a brown out or a spike. Spend thousands on a home theater system, it has to have a good UPS.


What is AVR? How does it tie in with surge protection and UPS? I get that surge protection is for power spikes, and UPS is for brownouts, or to power down gracefully in case of outages. I'm not clear on exactly what AVR is.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

wisny said:


> Is $45 w/ free shipping from an Amazon seller a plausible deal on this model, or does it sounds sketchy? Also, is this one a good choice to plug the TiVo HD, cable box, and DVD Expander into?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...c?ie=UTF8&qid=1286452528&sr=1-1&condition=all
> 
> ...


That's not bad. I have never had a problem with a seller from Amazon. YMMV.

I figured that for less then 10 bucks I would get it locally and then if I had a problem with it I could return it or exchange it the same day. I paid $53 including tax from Office Depot. Staples has it for that price this week.

Robb


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Robbdoe1 said:


> That's not bad. I have never had a problem with a seller from Amazon. YMMV.
> 
> I figured that for less then 10 bucks I would get it locally and then if I had a problem with it I could return it or exchange it the same day. I paid $53 including tax from Office Depot. Staples has it for that price this week.
> 
> Robb


tyvm 

I am going to look into Staples and Office Depot. I think the DVR Expander is coming today, so if I can just pick it up locally, and set up the WD today, Imma do that.

I appreciate your generosity with your knowledge, Robb


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Robbdoe1 said:


> That's not bad. I have never had a problem with a seller from Amazon. YMMV.
> 
> I figured that for less then 10 bucks I would get it locally and then if I had a problem with it I could return it or exchange it the same day. I paid $53 including tax from Office Depot. Staples has it for that price this week.
> 
> Robb


:up: I got for the $49.99 at Staples, as you noted. It was advertised with $10 instant savings on the website, but when I got to the store, there was no instant savings sign. I asked at customer svce, they looked up the coupon code and I was good to go. Thx for the heads up on the Staples sale.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

wisny said:


> What is AVR? How does it tie in with surge protection and UPS? I get that surge protection is for power spikes, and UPS is for brownouts, or to power down gracefully in case of outages. I'm not clear on exactly what AVR is.


I think AVR is an acronym for AV receiver or audio video receiver. Perhaps you don't have one?


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

cwerdna said:


> I think AVR is an acronym for AV receiver or audio video receiver. Perhaps you don't have one?


Wait, what? UPS / surge protectors have audio visual receivers?



BulletToothTony said:


> That's why you need to have a good UPS that can do avr boost/drop. Otherwise you can become a victim to a brown out or a spike. Spend thousands on a home theater system, it has to have a good UPS.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

cwerdna said:


> I think AVR is an acronym for AV receiver or audio video receiver. Perhaps you don't have one?


AVR= Auto Voltage Regulation. This is a very good thing.

Robb


----------



## CCONKLIN1 (May 6, 2002)

Resist said:


> I have been using the Tripp-Lite Omni 1000LCD with the blue LCD for years that I purchased from Costco for $99. Then a few years later I replaced it with the same model but the newer version with an amber LCD, which is much better on the eyes.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the unit is that during a power outage this UPS alerts you with an audible alarm, which you can silence. But when the UPS battery is depleted, the only way to stop the alarm is to turn the UPS off. This is very annoying when you lose power in the middle of the night and have several of these in your home.


The only thing more annoying is NOT having battery back ups and losing all of your recording and having you basement flood because you did not invest in one...


----------



## CCONKLIN1 (May 6, 2002)

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/753883232/apc-s10?s_c=site_search

Probably overkill for your tivo, but a good value for a component size battery back up. as an added benefit, it outputs pure sine wave versus the "stepped" or "approximated" sine waves of others...


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have four UPS's for my computers and other stuff. The power off warning can drive you crazy especially in the middle of the night when the drunk drivers always seem to hit the pole that services my neighborhood. I opend the case on all four and broke the warning buzzer with a pair of long nose pliers. Its a black plasic round device soldered to the circuit board. Looks like a small speaker which it is. It stops the warning with out hurting anything else.
Some one mentioned a low wattage solar system for a back up. Only problem is that it wont auto switch to back up, you have to switch it over manually.Lleaving you with the need of a UPS.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> I have four UPS's for my computers and other stuff. The power off warning can drive you crazy especially in the middle of the night when the drunk drivers always seem to hit the pole that services my neighborhood. I opend the case on all four and broke the warning buzzer with a pair of long nose pliers. Its a black plasic round device soldered to the circuit board. Looks like a small speaker which it is. It stops the warning with out hurting anything else.
> Some one mentioned a low wattage solar system for a back up. Only problem is that it wont auto switch to back up, you have to switch it over manually.Lleaving you with the need of a UPS.


OK so run the devices from the solar electric generating system and put a backup in there just in case. Since the power is off the grid it's less proned to a regular outage like your "drunk pole."


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

Does anyone know, do most of the entry level UPS's turn back on again when the power is restored if they shut down due to the battery running out? I really don't want something that would need to be manually reset. I may be away from home for a while and a minor power could cause me to lose all my scheduled records for a week or more .


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

KenVa said:


> Does anyone know, do most of the entry level UPS's turn back on again when the power is restored if they shut down due to the battery running out? I really don't want something that would need to be manually reset. I may be away from home for a while and a minor power could cause me to lose all my scheduled records for a week or more .


For one, my 1000VA Belkin tower UPS powers up when the power comes back on without any intervention.

You'd hope they'd have an option to power up or not but I know my smaller UPSs have a power button.


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought a APC Power Saving Back-UPS RS 1500 which backs up my...

[email protected]/Fileserver computer (Q6600 OC'd to 3.2GHz - 100% CPU load 24/7)
-Gaming rig (Q9550 OC'd to 3.4 GHz, Radeon 4870) (currently idle, GPU underclocked/volted (since I am just browsing)
-LED backlit monitor which barely uses any power.
-TiVoHD and My DVR Expander doing its thing

At my current usage, my battery would last for 13 minutes if my power were to go out. Very rarely does the power go out longer than this. If the power failure happens while I am here, I can power down my computers, and the TiVo will have almost an hour IIRC. Of course, in reality, I would leave my folding computer on for a while, as I don't want to have to shut that down.

To prevent a TiVo from resetting during a simple power hiccup, almost any UPS would do (unless you live in a place where the power normally goes out for a long period of time). They don't use much power.

P.S. I should mention that I don't have my TV hooked up to the UPS, so while my TiVo would not shut off, my TV would be unpowered.


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry for digging up a old post, but I need to stop the TiVo from reboot during storms. So I read the thread can I hook up TiVo HD and WD Expander and Plasma Tv to back up. Would the tv kill the back up battery or does the back up battery only work when the power goes out. I would turn off the tv once the power goes out not watch it during the powers out. So is it ok to connect tv too. 

Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You need to pay attention to the maximum output of the UPS. If the TV draws too much power then it could cause the whole UPS to just shut down before you have a chance to shut the TV off.

I have my TV and stereo connected to my UPS, but it's a 1500W unit so it's more then capable of handing the load. I tried it with a smaller 500W unit once and it would cause the whole thing to shut down immediately because it was overloaded.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

cmaquilino16 said:


> Sorry for digging up a old post, but I need to stop the TiVo from reboot during storms. So I read the thread can I hook up TiVo HD and WD Expander and Plasma Tv to back up. Would the tv kill the back up battery or does the back up battery only work when the power goes out. I would turn off the tv once the power goes out not watch it during the powers out. So is it ok to connect tv too.
> 
> Thanks


The TV should go into a non-battery-backed outlet, while the Tivo and DVR Expander would go to battery-backed outlets. If you have a tuning adapter, that would need to go to a battery-backed outlet as well, otherwise it won't be able to change the channel during a power outage.

For the ones I used, I bought a number of these from Costco for $90 each:
http://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-CP1350AVRLCD-Intelligent-Series-Mini-Tower/dp/B000OFXKFI

They're still being sold as Costco stores, though the price is up to $95 each.

Should last a number of hours if the power goes out. The Tivo + tuning adapter are on battery-backed outlets.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Put stuff that runs whether you're watching or not, like TiVos, VCRs, tuning adapters, media server PC, cable modem, router, etc., on one (or more) UPS(es), and stuff like the TV and stereo receiver on a separate bigger UPS.


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello I got UPS today at Costco Cyber Power 1350avr will that cover my TiVo plasmas tv TiVo expander? It cost me $101 dollars 

Thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

shrike4242 said:


> The TV should go into a non-battery-backed outlet, while the Tivo and DVR Expander would go to battery-backed outlets. If you have a tuning adapter, that would need to go to a battery-backed outlet as well, otherwise it won't be able to change the channel during a power outage.
> 
> For the ones I used, I bought a number of these from Costco for $90 each:
> http://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-CP1350AVRLCD-Intelligent-Series-Mini-Tower/dp/B000OFXKFI
> ...


If you have a UPS with enough capacity you can plug your Tv in. All my electronics are connected to a UPS. Depending on the UPS and the device I get between 2 hours and 18 hours of runtime. All my TVs are on a UPS, as well as my receivers, sub-woofers, PCs, TiVos etc. So anytime there is a power outage I can continue watching TV, browsing the internet, playing a multiplayer game etc.

And all my UPSs can have the audible alarm turned off. I would not use any UPS that does not have the capability to disable the alarm. So when the power goes out I don't hear any beeping from the 12 or 13 UPS units I have.


----------

